# Aqua natal



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello

I really fancy aqua natal and did a quick search on google.  On one site it recommended to consult your midwife if you had a low lying placenta (I have) and bleeding (had).

I had a scan at 13 weeks last Tuesday and the report stated placenta low over os, or similar  !  Thursday, I had unexplained bleeding with a clot, but checked out at EPU and all was fine.

I rang the number for our local maternity unit which was the info number for aqua natal and the midwife I spoke to was very non committal when I asked her would she consider it ok for me after telling her my history.  She basically said I am going to put the ball back in your court, but do you want to spend the rest of your pregnancy doing nothing     .  I am 14 weeks on Tuesday.

What do you think?

Thanking you in advance for your thoughts  .

Louj


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think that I would be inclined to give it a few weeks, and if you have had no further bleeding, give it a try.  The exercises you do are usually fairly gentle, so you should be ok.  Before you start, the midwife taking the class will usually run through a list of things you need to tell them about before you begin,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Emily

Your a star, thanks will maybe take a look over the next week or so and see if I can catch the midwife who runs the class.

Thanks for a prompt reply  .

Louj


----------

